# 762 H back hoe



## jlcostnermorrison2014 (Nov 5, 2021)

I need to know if a 762 H back hoe will fit on my L245dt compact tractor. I cant find anyone that knows the answer to that question. Is there anyone on this site that might be able to answer that for me???? Thanks, Lynn


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You should give one of our sponsors, Messicks, a call. They may be able to answer your questions.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jlcostnermorrison2014 (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you very much.


----------

